# Rescue Raptors with the Tamron 70-200 F2.8 VC



## coastalconn (Oct 5, 2014)

Today I stopped by a state park that was holding a fall festival.  My favorite Raptor rehabbers were there (A Place Called Hope) and I decided to test out my Tamron 70-200.  Holy smokes it is pretty darn sharp wide open.  What a blast.  Comments welcome and thanks for looking..

1



Red Tail Hawk 1 Tamron 70-200 VC by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr
2



Barred Owl 1 Tamron 70-200 VC by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr
3



Screech Owl Tamron 70-200 VC by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr
4



American Kestrel 1 Tamron 70-200 VC by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

5 one from the 150-600



Red Tailed Hawk 2 APCH 10_5 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah! It's wicked sharp wide open. I read about sharpness issues in the center at 200mil and f2.8 and I found the images to be damn sharp... Nice set!


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 5, 2014)

That is super sharp, and great photos!!!


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 5, 2014)

Kris, very nice. I am particularly interested in the shot with the 150-600 - looks good.

WesternGuy


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks DBJ and FIT


WesternGuy said:


> Kris, very nice. I am particularly interested in the shot with the 150-600 - looks good.
> WesternGuy


WG, there are more here with both lenses and all exif.. APCH 2014 - an album on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 5, 2014)

These are really good, especially the first one!


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 5, 2014)

that fuzzy one kind of looks like a Muppet haha

Nice shots


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 6, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> that fuzzy one kind of looks like a Muppet haha
> 
> Nice shots


Lol, it does look like a muppet.. They are really small too.. Quite the critter..


----------



## Wizard1500 (Oct 6, 2014)

Beautiful shots.....I love #1 and #5......


----------



## jkzo (Oct 6, 2014)

excellent shots.......Kris


----------



## baturn (Oct 6, 2014)

These are excellent . And thanks for reminding me to get out to the local rescue centre before the season ends. #1 and the kestrel are my picks.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 6, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Thanks DBJ and FIT
> 
> 
> WesternGuy said:
> ...


 Thanks Kris.  I had a look at them.  They look quite good.  I would be interested to know which part of the 150-600 they were shot at, in particular, how many of them were shot at 600mm?  Thanks.

WG


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks again everyone!


WesternGuy said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks DBJ and FIT
> ...


WG all the exif is there.  After the picture loads, just scroll down and it will say the lens and my settings...


----------



## LilyBee (Oct 7, 2014)

great stuff!


----------



## annamaria (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice shots


----------



## BillM (Oct 9, 2014)

All stunning as usual Kris, especially that Barred Owl


----------

